# Crocop Vs Silva - Crocop wins by TKO



## Makalakumu (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow, I've never seen the "axe murderer" take a beating like this.  That last kick looked like it split his head open.


----------



## crushing (Sep 11, 2006)

Those were some nasty kicks to the torso too before the big kick to the head.

Was Silva given a yellow card?  Was that a warning for something?


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, I believe that he got a warning for kicking Mirko in the groin.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 11, 2006)

That one died, try this:

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/77cFNHgRuC3oc2GP0[/dmv]


----------



## MattJ (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the link Andrew. CroCop is simply on another level with his striking. He makes it look easy, but that was amazing. I thought Silva was actually pretty sharp with his stand-up, but CC really took him to school.

Impressive.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks just like their last fight except this time CroCop is trying harder and has more ground experience.  The last fight between these two looked like an exhibition match.  I knew in their last fight that CroCop was light years ahead in the striking department.  This just cements it...


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 20, 2006)

I heard that Silva was injured in this fight.  It certainly looked like it!  Crocop's threw two kicks, one to the body and one to the head, that looked like they probably broke something!  Is there any report on the extent?


----------



## SUPERMAN .45 (Sep 21, 2006)

Crocop is really amazing, those kicks are really strong.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 22, 2006)

Just watched it again.  Damn what a technical display of counter striking.


----------

